# Riding a C-50 in the cold



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

This will be my first winter with my new C-50. I am in the Chicago area and ride outside anytime the temperature is above 35, below that I'm on my rollers. Does anyone know if there are any problems with taking a carbon bike from room temperature out into 35 - 40 degree weather for a 3-hour ride?
Thank in advance for your comments.


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm no scientist, nor do I pretend to be one on this forum so my answer is a watered down, regurgitated version:

It's not the frame, but the sealed hubs that suffer--something to do with the air pressure in the hubs being different than the air pressure out in the cold, and that they'll actually suck in moisture in the process. They say you should let your bike sit outside (out of the rain, though) for a few minutes to let the temps equal out.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*No.*



rodist said:


> Does anyone know if there are any problems with taking a carbon bike from room temperature out into 35 - 40 degree weather for a 3-hour ride?
> Thank in advance for your comments.


No problem at all. In fact it's a great material for this as the CTE (coefficient of thermal expansion) is going to be MUCH less than that of steel or aluminum (I'm a BSME).


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This bike is so good I think I'll ride outside all winter until snow stops me.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Sweet Ride!*



rodist said:


> Thanks for the info. This bike is so good I think I'll ride outside all winter until snow stops me.


I have a Wilier Izoard too, but after getting my C50 I can't bring myself to take it out! Besides, the C50 is not a weight weenies carbon frame; They are VERY stout.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*It's not the cold it's the road salt*

No problems for the carbon, but IDOT uses so much salt it will kill your drivetrain. After riding in the wet, bounce the bike to shake off the water, rinse with clean water, bounce again, wipe down the chain.

Of course, when it is really cold, you have to worry about 'your parts' shrinking from going from warm to cold! 




rodist said:


> This will be my first winter with my new C-50. I am in the Chicago area and ride outside anytime the temperature is above 35, below that I'm on my rollers. Does anyone know if there are any problems with taking a carbon bike from room temperature out into 35 - 40 degree weather for a 3-hour ride?
> Thank in advance for your comments.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ride fast enough, Rollo...*



Rollo Tommassi said:


> No problems for the carbon, but IDOT uses so much salt it will kill your drivetrain. After riding in the wet, bounce the bike to shake off the water, rinse with clean water, bounce again, wipe down the chain.
> 
> Of course, when it is really cold, you have to worry about 'your parts' shrinking from going from warm to cold!


and you will be the one that got away.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

, but IDOT uses so much salt it will kill your drivetrain. After riding in the wet, bounce the bike to shake off the water, rinse with clean water, bounce again, wipe down the chain.

Well the bike won't see wet or salt. I'm only riding on Cold, Clear, Dry days. If I see that layer of white pulverized slat on the road., the C-50 stays in.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Me too. .*



rodist said:


> I'm only riding on Cold, Clear, Dry days. If I see that layer of white pulverized slat on the road., the C-50 stays in.


I'm staying inside too! Some days it's nice to hang inside by the fire.


----------

